# St. Stephens Day - bus and train timetables



## sarahfleming (15 Dec 2009)

Does anybody know what bus and train timetables usually are for Stephens Day?


----------



## Guest128 (15 Dec 2009)

Ringing Bus Eireann/Irish Rail would be your best bet, but here is the info I found for trains:

http://www.irishrail.ie/your_journey...imetable09.pdf


http://www.irishrail.ie/your_journey...table%2009.pdf

Couldnt find anything on the bus

Get a car


----------



## SillyBilly (15 Dec 2009)

I couldn't find this info anywhere on the Bus Eireann website so I used the contact form to find out about a particular route.


----------



## papervalue (16 Dec 2009)

[broken link removed]

Link above to bus times over xmas


http://www.irishrail.ie/your_journey/printed_timetable_pdfs/2009/XmasTimetable09.pdf


----------



## papervalue (18 Dec 2009)

[broken link removed]

Link above for Aircoach xmas arrangments


----------



## markpb (18 Dec 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## TreeTiger (18 Dec 2009)

I emailed Dublin Bus on Tuesday because I couldn't find any information about this on their website. They replied pretty promptly to say that Sunday times will be in operation on St. Stephen's Day.  But I can't understand why they don't announce Christmas timetable arrangements on their website well before mid-December.


----------

